# Soap & Glory Discussion



## nunu (Aug 13, 2010)

I stumbled upon this brand in one of the blogs a few weeks ago. It looks interesting, has anyone tried any of their products? What are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## saizine (Aug 13, 2010)

I love The Righteous Butter! It's got a scent that I *love*, though it is probably a scent that either people love or hate. It's really lovely, though, and has the perfect texture, IMO.


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought the rightous butter today and i like the smell. I do want to try some of their skin line products. They've got like 3 different ones for pores and i didn't know which one to chose! hehe


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey nunu, i work for boots, i can tell you all you need to know about soap and glory, i've used nearly everything they do!

the righteous butter is the best body butter i've tried in my opinion, i've only tried the ones in body shop, boots etc though, nothing 'high end'. but its def better than body shop, sanctuary etc

i also like their flake away body scrub, its an oily salt scrub, and leaves your legs soft and gorgeous for a night out.

i like their sexy mother pucker lipgloss, but it smells a bit chocolatey, and it does tingle a lot.

i like their showergel and bath foam, cos i love the smell, but i find neither very moisturising for my dry skin.

I also really like their dry oil body mist, its like a dry oil spray that has shimmers in it, really pretty on your legs etc on a night out

their hair stuff called hair supply is pretty naff though, its like i didnt even use a conditioner

their hand cream called 'hand food' is nice too

any products in particular you are interested in cos i could go on for hours like this!

their pore mask, is supposed to be really good, i think its called the fab pore, but i have small pores and dry skin so i havent tried it, but my co-worker loves it


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you SO much! That really does help. I was in boots for nearly an hour trying to decide what to get LOL..I kept coming back and forth between products and ended with the mini travel size rightous butter, it smells delicious!

Feel free to provide more information on any other products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the packaging too. So cute.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2010)

Soap & glory.. is AMAZING. I've never tried any of their face products, but I can speak for some of the body products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Absolutely love Clean On Me shower gel, its the same scent as the Righteous Body Butter but in shower gel form! The scent lingers for quite a while. I own the Righteous Body Butter *lotion* which is a lighter version of the butter itself. It's very hot in California so I think the butter would've been too heavy. I've never tried the butter but I can say that the lotion is greatly moisturizing and lingers all day long! It also combines nicely with my Philosophy Unconditional Love perfume. 

The Sugar Crush body scrub was my first product from there (and first scrub!) which smells delicious like lime and sugar. The scent lingered for a while and my bathroom smelled like a tropical paradise! Everytime I showered my mom would ask if I used it (lol). It also leaves my skin extremely soft. Another favorite scrub of mine is the Flake Away body polish, again, a scrub and it smells just like The Righteous Body Butter. I like to layer those products together as you can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Unfortunately, they're not going to be available in Target in the US because they're planning to sell it in a more beauty oriented store. I have to wait a while till they announce where they're going to be selling it again, but anyway. Great great products with great prices. Definitely recommend those products.


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Nicala, i read on Musings of a Muse that there new sellers in the US is going to be ASOS. here's the link Soap & Glory Sold at ASOS Plus New Soap & Glory Products | Musings of a Muse


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 14, 2010)

Wasn't this line created by Marcia Kilgore, the founder of Bliss Spa?

I've seen this line in my local Target, nice to read such positive feedback.  Will consider giving this line a try.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks Nicala, i read on Musings of a Muse that there new sellers in the US is going to be ASOS. here's the link Soap & Glory Sold at ASOS Plus New Soap & Glory Products | Musings of a Muse_

 
Ahh thank you! I have no idea what ASOS is so this is going to be a problem for me at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wasn't this line created by Marcia Kilgore, the founder of Bliss Spa?_

 
Yep!


----------



## ruthless (Aug 16, 2010)

I've got the body wash, scrub, righteous butter and the moisture mist spray.

Oh, and the pore scrub. 


The scent is heavenly on the bath and shower products. It only comes in one "smell" and it is lovely (to me). If you work a a scent no no workplace (which f*cking SUCK imo) you won't be able to get away with using this on work days.

The Righteous butter is definitely not the best body butter I've tried in terms of moisturizing power and formula, ie absorbtion. It is less expensive than the Body Shop or Lush so that's cool, I like it for the scent.

The moisture milk is the star product for moisture and scent imho. It actually moisturizes as well if not better than the butter. And the scent lasts longer.

Body wash seems to be bipolar when it comes to lather, sometimes it does sometimes isn't doesn't.

I find the body scrub leaves a slippery residue in the tub so be careful. I LOVE the scrub, don't get me wrong it just turns the bottom of your tub into a skating rink of death. Perhaps it's the oils? The smell is awesome.

I also really enjoy the facial pore scrub. It's replaced St Ives as my fave (st ives is so cheap and effective) and it doubles as a mask if you leave it on.

I love this line-the scent is similar in all of the body products which is nice because you're not layering on a bunch of different stink.  The price point is good, and the products themselves that I have tried are effective.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_Ahh thank you! I have no idea what ASOS is so this is going to be a problem for me at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yep!_

 
ASOS is a UK online website, you can order a vareity of stuff. Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada carries Soap and Glory products too.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_

I find the body scrub leaves a slippery residue in the tub so be careful. I LOVE the scrub, don't get me wrong it just turns the bottom of your tub into a skating rink of death. Perhaps it's the oils? The smell is awesome._

 
when you rinse your bath out after letting the water out, sprinkle some salt on there and use HOT water, no more skating rink of death


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

I love teh Sexy Mother Pucker gloss.  Tastes like a tootsie roll, it really tingles and good tackiness but not too sticky.  Colors are fairly transparent, but I like it for the tingle.  Almost as tingly as Lip Venom at about 1/2 the price...


----------



## ruthless (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_when you rinse your bath out after letting the water out, sprinkle some salt on there and use HOT water, no more skating rink of death_

 
Great idea-I'll have to try that. It beats scouring the tub out every time I use it


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the Righteous Butter -- especially the scent. My bf loves it too, which is a big bonus.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm dying to find out where the new US retailers for S&G is going to be.. it's not ASOS, they don't ship to America.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 21, 2010)

It's Sephora


----------



## MelissaAnn (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the Some Like it Hot thermal scrub..LOVE it. I think Target is either discontinuing it or getting ready to put out all new products because I went a few days ago and ALL of it was on clearance for 50% off!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2010)

This line is recently available at my local Sephora! I'm going to give the shower gel a try, if I like the scent in the bottle.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_This line is recently available at my local Sephora! I'm going to give the shower gel a try, if I like the scent in the bottle._

 
Is the price point still the same?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_I have the Some Like it Hot thermal scrub..LOVE it. I think Target is either discontinuing it or getting ready to put out all new products because I went a few days ago and ALL of it was on clearance for 50% off!_

 
I tried it and I liked it and when I used it the first time, I was sweating like crazy and my body was feeling hot and I should know better that I'll only use it during the winter time.

I'm on my second tube of The Scrub of Your Life and I love it!!! I do want to try The Righteous Butter soon!

To Nicala: Yes you can order off of ASOS and you have to change the currency to the US.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I tried it and I liked it and when I used it the first time, I was sweating like crazy and my body was feeling hot and I should know better that I'll only use it during the winter time.

I'm on my second tube of The Scrub of Your Life and I love it!!! I do want to try The Righteous Butter soon!

To Nicala: Yes you can order off of ASOS and you have to change the currency to the US._

 

I've tried ASOS and it says ship to UK only?


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 23, 2010)

i get my soap & glory at target


----------



## Nicala (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_It's Sephora_

 
That's only for Singapore.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_I have the Some Like it Hot thermal scrub..LOVE it. I think Target is either discontinuing it or getting ready to put out all new products because I went a few days ago and ALL of it was on clearance for 50% off!_

 
S&G decided to move to another store that is more beauty related than Target - they still have to announce the new retailers of S&G... I'm crossing my fingers it's Ulta.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_
To Nicala: Yes you can order off of ASOS and you have to change the currency to the US._

 
They don't ship S&G to America.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 23, 2010)

I've used the Scrub Your Nose In It.  I liked it...  and actually finished off the product, which is quite an accomplishment for me.  I would say though, the smell reminds me of toilet cleaner.  But if you can get past that, it's a great scrub.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_That's only for Singapore.


S&G decided to move to another store that is more beauty related than Target - they still have to announce the new retailers of S&G... I'm crossing my fingers it's Ulta._

 
Dang, I totally misread the blog where I saw that info-it's totally singapore. I was getting a little excited, because I now have a Sephora where I live


----------



## ruthless (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equiworks* 

 
_I've used the Scrub Your Nose In It.  I liked it...  and actually finished off the product, which is quite an accomplishment for me.  I would say though, the smell reminds me of toilet cleaner.  But if you can get past that, it's a great scrub._

 
Is that the blue stuff? I have that, doubles as a mask too I love it


----------



## Nicala (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Dang, I totally misread the blog where I saw that info-it's totally singapore. I was getting a little excited, because I now have a Sephora where I live_

 
I know! Although I don't have a Sephora near by anymore. I did where I used to live though! But, where my mom goes to cake classes, there's a pretty big Sephora so I make sure to take advantage every time I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sephora sells bumble & bumble now *irrelevant*. I don't have an Ulta THAT close but it's within a reasonable distance. 

However, I would travel as much as it takes to get my S&G fix!!!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 26, 2010)

My S&G faves are:

*Calm One Calm All - Moisturising Bubble Bath.

*Hand Food - Hand Cream

*Glad Pits - Anti - Perspirant [lol that name always gives me kicks, poor Brad] 

*i-Foam - Body Wash

*Some Like It Hot! Thermal Scrub

*Glam-A-Lot Body Spray [I also have Girligo and Mist You Madly, which are nice].

I have tried Righteous Body Butter and wasn't too wowed by it, funnily my brother managed to finish it all LOL.

Endless Glove - Hand cream was bleh, I didn't like the consistency of it.

But overall I think S&G are a fun brand and reasonably priced! With Christmas fast approaching, I will be taking full advantage of all the Boots promotions and points, best time to stock up on all my faves!!!


----------



## equiworks (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

  Is that the blue stuff? I have that, doubles as a mask too I love it  
 
  Yes, it's blueish, greenish in color.  I think I might pick up another one, I kind of miss it..


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2010)

LOVE their One Pit Wonder.... antiperspirants WRECK my pits, so it's nice to have a deodorant that works AND smells nice.  I wish they'd OFFICIALLY announce their new stateside retailer... I see nothing on Sephora's site.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_They don't ship S&G to America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They don't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really hoping that they would. My Target doesn't have the The Scrub of Your Life anymore and that stuff is amazing!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_They don't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really hoping that they would. My Target doesn't have the The Scrub of Your Life anymore and that stuff is amazing!_

 
Nope! Although shipping internationally from the UK to US would probably cost an arm and a leg too...


----------



## AimeeEm (Sep 29, 2010)

I always stock up on this when I visit the UK! Love the thermal scrub so much, especially used as a mask and then wiped away with the sponge. Kills my blackheads! 

The scrubs are really nice, I like the oilier one better because I don't have to moisturise.

Also, the Righteous body butter rocks so hard it's awesome!

Arc de triumph (sp?) is a nice brow pen with a highlighter in the other end.

Hand food smells lovely and works nicely before bedtime.

I'm sad I didn't buy the edt last time, it's only 10 pounds or so.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeEm* 

 
_Arc de triumph (sp?) is a nice brow pen with a highlighter in the other end.
_

 
Love this, it lasts for ages as is quite a chunky pencil. S+G is a fun range but considering its cheap the quality is excellent.

I'm also liking:

The Fab Pore Hot Cloth cleanser - makes my face feel so clean and works well at removing makeup

The Daily Smooth body butter - great for dry skin

Girligo moisturising mist - good for moisturising when you're in a hurry and leaves a nice gleam to the skin afterwards

Plus all their accessories like shower caps, scrub mits etc are cute and decorate the bathroom nicely!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

i just bought the fab pore, 15 min facial peel and i love it, i am obsessed, i havent loved a facial product as much as this in a long time


----------



## Nicala (Dec 17, 2010)

S&G just announced an update for us Americans! They don't plan on coming back until September 2011.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

UK people check this awesome deal out!


http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-..._mmc_o=-uubkbzfwlCjCKww5kbELCjCvi i9 niioCjCC 

  	The have already sold out online so go to your nearest boots store!


----------

